# HI im new



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey i just bought a 93 maxima its got leather int. sunroof power everything and the bose system in it. i think i got a pretty good deal i paid 3000 for it and it has 93,000 miles. i want to put low profile tires on it but im not sure. does anyone know how much money id have to spend and sizes etc. any links would be helpfull. IM me on aim my sn is Mcguiness76 thanks...


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

The best place to go for Maxima information is Maxima.org. They have a HUGE community, and are very supportive (I know, I have an '89 Maxima and posted there all the time)


----------

